

Ask HN: Could this be Elon Musk's Hyperloop idea? - trendspotter

1. Elon Musk is the founder of SpaceX<p>2. SpaceX is collaborating with NASA<p>3. NASA has a futuristic transportation project called &#x27;skyTran&#x27;<p>4. Elon Musk is working on a futuristic transportation project called &#x27;Hyperloop&#x27;<p>5. Elon Musk is the founder of Tesla and interested in environment-friendly green technology<p>6. skyTran is an environment-friendly green technology that uses passive magnetic levitation<p>7. skyTran are driverless elevated pods. It is a lightweight high-speed urban rapid transit project. Unlike traditional maglev systems with skyTran there is no power used (wasted) to levitate the vehicles<p>8. skyTran is very &quot;cheap&quot;, it costs a tenth of a traditional light rail system. It functions like a car and a train at the same time<p>9. The skyTran team - that is based at NASA Ames Research Center in Silicon Valley - said in an BBC interview in April 2013 that they are in discussions with a nearby city (hint: L.A.?) that hopes to be the first to test the system<p>10. Elon Musk wants to bring his Hyperloop to L.A.<p>11. Elon Musk is an investor in and the Chairman of SolarCity, the leading residential solar provider in the U.S.<p>12. skyTran&#x27;s magnetic levitation system can easily be powered by clean energy sources such as solar<p>13. Here are three videos about skyTran:<p>a) http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=echZPz4Pmig<p>b) http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=QT1CjKtGFZs<p>c) http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=F86hjy63bVA
======
ubercore
Seems unlikely, given the timeframe between LA and SF that Musk has hinted at.

